# HD locals on Dish Network



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Dish Network has just recently got locals in HD in our market. The cost to you is $0 assuming you already subscribe to the standard definitionlocal channels. This will require putting up a second dish and a 24 month commitment. You can get around the contract if you want to pay $59.95 for the upgrade. Give us a call at Dan's Satellites 994-6740 and we can take care of this for you.

Matt


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

